# per Batch ordener anlegen



## norman01 (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo Batch Experten,

ich versuche mich damit ein Batch zu schreiben, dass mir eine Verzeichnis mit dem aktuellen Datum erstellt.
So weit bekomme ich das auch hin:

mkdir c:\test\%date%
copy c:\test2\* c:\test\%date% /D /Y

Zusätzlich möchte ich nur Dateien die einen bestimmten String enthalten in das aktuelle erstellte Verzeichnis hineinkopieren.
Bei diesen Dateien handelt es sich um fortlaufende Nummerierungen:

10122005.xyz
11122005.xyz
...
Bisher konnte ich nur alle Dateien in den erstellten Ordner kopieren.
Überr Ideen würde ich mich freuen.
Gruß Norman


----------



## MCIglo (26. Januar 2005)

```
copy c:\test2\*.xyz c:\test\%date% /Y
```
Und je nachdem, was du als Kriterium zum Kopieren hast, kannst du das dann dort mit angeben. *2005*.xyz z.B.
Es gibt in Batch auch die Möglichkeit, einen Counter zu nutzen, was aber etwas komplizierter ist. Wenn du das nciht wirklich benötigst, sollte man das besser weg lassen.

Den Parameter /D konnte ich in der Hilfe zu copy nicht finden:


> COPY [/V] [/N] [/Y | /-Y] [/Z] [/A | /B] Quelle [/A | /B]
> [+ Quelle [/A | /B] [+ ...]]
> [Ziel [/A | /B]]
> 
> ...


----------

